# EPS.BIN in Photoshop öffnen



## Metalhomer (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage ;-)

unsere Werbeabteilung bekommt in letzter Zeit häufiger EPS-Dateien
vone xternen Agenturen geschickt. Leider können wir diese nicht öffnen da die die Endung eps.bin haben. Soweit ich weiß, ist das doch ein Macintosh -Format oder? Gibt es da irgendeinen Konverter oder so was?

Danke und Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

*.bin-Dateien sind sogenannte Image-Dateien, die erst nach dem Brennvorgang
funktionsfähig sind.
Allerdings gibt es diverse Tools, die eine CD simulieren und man somit auch
lokal die Dateien einsehen kann. Zu nennen wäre da zum Beispiel "Daemon Tools".

Was mich aber etwas verwundert - Warum verschickt eine Werbeagentur CD-Image-Dateien?


----------



## tool (16. Juli 2004)

.bin ist auch ein Format das mit dem Stuff it Programm von Aladdin erzeugt worden ist - also komprimierte Dateien.
Sagt der Agentur, sie sollen die epse zippen, mit MacZip z.B., dann sind sie auch mit Windows dekomprimierbar.

Nachtrag: Evt. gibt´s auch Demo-Versionen für Win - http://www.aladdinsys.com


----------



## Metalhomer (16. Juli 2004)

Funktioniert jetzt. Lag tatsächlich am Stuff it Programm.

Danke!


----------

